# Star Baits Bivy Challenger



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

Kumpel möchte sich das StarBaits Challenger Bivy zulegen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zu diesem Teil?

Danke Maschinenstürmer


----------



## maschinenstürmer (6. September 2006)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Weiß wirklich keiner was??????????  :c :c :c


----------



## Einödler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hallo, also ich habe zwar kein Challenger, aber das Traveller und Oval Brolly von Starbaits. Die Zelte von Starbaits sind absolut top, kann ich nur empfehlen. Der verwendete Stoff ( 420 d) ist sehr dick und stabil und hat laut Hersteller ( 10.000 mm Wassersäule). Ich hole mir nix anderes mehr als Starbaits. Einziges Manko : Die Gewichtsangaben sind wohl geschmeichelt und stimmen nie und nimmer. Die Teile sind richtig schwer, aber dafür super Material bei Stoff, Bodenplane, Stangen und Heringe.

Gruß  Dieter


----------



## maschinenstürmer (9. September 2006)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Danke Einödler. Kumpel hat das Challenger bekommen. Du hast absolut recht, gute Qualität, aber sauschwer #6 

Danke und Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das Starbaits gute Bivys baut_


----------



## Maaartins (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hallo Leute!!!

Auch ich möchte mir dieses Challenger zulegen...
Ist es auch für 2 Personen so bequem und praktisch wie es auf diversen Bildern und Beschreibungen dargestellt wird, oder ist ein wenig übertrieben worden!? Auch die 3min Aufbauzeit... Ist das realistisch oder auch ein wenig gemogelt?
Ist man mit einem Kaufpreis von 600€ gut beraten oder geht es auch einiges günstiger?


Gruß Martin


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hoi,

als das Zelt ist der Hammer, es ist riesengroß und die Qualität ist auch top.

Kumpel hat es damals von einem Händler im großen Auktionshaus erworben. Ich glaub 499 € war Preisvorschlagen und für 430 € hat er es geschossen. Komplett mit Überwurf und Sonstigem.

Wer Platz hat am Gewässer und länger fährt, ist in dieser Wohnung gut aufgehoben :m 

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........._


----------



## Maaartins (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Wow...

also 430 bzw 499 okken hört sich top an... bisher wurde es mir für 600 angeboten... kannst du mir vielleicht mal die adressen von dem händler besorgen? Wär n genialer schachzug von dir @Maschinenstürmer.


Dank schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Na bis vor Weihnachten standen Sie noch im Auktionshaus drin, mit Preisvorschlagen.

geh doch mal auf,s Auktionshaus und gib unter Angelsport als Suchbegriff "Starbaits" oder "Star baits" ein. Da kommen maximal 40 Artikel, die Zelte findest du ganz schnell.

Ich mail aber mal meinen Kumpel an, welcher Händler das war.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.........._


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

So hab,s das war Angelsportfachversande, momentan bieten die aber nur das Barooder an. Vielleicht mal anrufen ......


----------



## Maaartins (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hab grad mal im Auktionshaus geforscht. Aber wie du schon sagtest bieten die dort wirklich nur das Barooder an. Aber trotzdem vielen dank für deinen Tip. Und wenn du mal ne Telefonnummer von diesem Angelsportfachversand hast dann kannst sie mir ja mal zukommen lassen.

Also dann Petri und vielen dank!


----------



## MrTom (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Schaust du hier
aber wenn die 27kg stimmen die dort angegeben sind kommst du mit ein paar Ytong-Steinen und etwas Kleber günstiger weg.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Maaartins (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Na vielen Dank!!!
Das Angebot hört sich ja echt genial an. Das is´n Traum. Kannte die Seite ja vorher noch garnicht. Werd´s mir doch glatt ma gleich bestellen. Dankeschön und Petri heil!


----------



## MrTom (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hab gerade ein grosses und sehr schweres Paket bekommen:q 
Also das pure Challenger ist gar nicht so extrem schwer, aber dafür elendig gross. Hab mal versucht das ganze in der Stube aufzubauen-nada, nöx, isnich. Material macht einen echt wertigen Eindruck#6. Der Boden alleine wiegt schon über vier Kilo und für den Vorraum bei der Verwendung des Extended Wrap gibt es noch einen extra(andere verkaufen sowas für "kleines Geld" als Heavy Duty Groundsheet). Kurz und bündig-riesen Behausung, die ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack gar nicht soo schwer ist.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Maaartins (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hi Onkel Tom!! 
Glückwunsch zum neu erworbenem!!!
Machst mich schon richtig neidisch!Dauert nicht mehr lang und auch ich hab eines. Wo hast´n du deins bestellt??


----------



## MrTom (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*



> Wo hast´n du deins bestellt??


Ich hab meins über Ebay geordert. Wenn man bedenkt, daß es wirklich ein komplettes Paket(inklusive grossem Überwurf)ist, geht der Preis auch völlig in Ordnung. Ich hatte vorher eher das T-Rex im Auge, hab mich dann aber aus dem Bauch raus für das Starbaits entschieden(ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht).
mfg Thomas


----------



## MrTom (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Wie kommt es überhaupt das unser Maschinenstürmer nicht mehr unter uns weilt? Vielleicht i.s.t. es ja so, daß seine Kommentare fehlen!!??
mfg Thomas


----------



## Aalprofi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hallo,

wie ich sehe haben einige von Euch sich das Starbaits Challenger gegönnt. Wie seit Ihr mit diesem riesigen Bivie zufrieden? 

Ist bei dem Bivie der Boden und der Überwurf für die 6 unterschiedlichen Aufbaumöglichkeiten schon mit dabei, oder muß dieser zusätzlich Erworben werden? Wie sieht es mit der Aufbauzeit aus? Sind die 3 min. vom Hersteller realistisch oder Wunschdenken?
Jetzt kommt der "FRECHE" Teil, wo kann man dieses gute Stück zu einem guten Preis erwerben? Den tiefsten Preis von 479,00Euro hab ich bis jetzt bei Ebay gesehen. Hätte Ihr für mich eine Adresse wo es noch besser geht?
Ich möchte mich schon jetzt bei Euch bedanken für die Antworten und Tipps!!!

MfG
Markus
Aalprofi#h


----------



## Maaartins (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hab keine Ahnung wo der Abgeblieben ist! 
Aber nun zum Thema! Das Ding ist wirklich jeden cent wert! Zudem bist du bei den knap 480Eu´s schon gut beraten. Muss zugeben, daß mich das Gewicht nicht wirklich stört da ich´s ja nicht mit´m Fahrrad transportiere. Allerdings sind die Aufbau und die Abbauzeit absolutes Wunschdenken. Die Bodenplane ist natürlich enthalten. Die Qualität dieses Zeltes ist ein Traum, der Platz echt gigantisch und wenn man bedenkt wie bombensicher das Zelt nach ner Aufbauzeit von ca. 15min steht, dann geht die Zeit schon in Ordnung. Aber das Zusammenlegen dieses Zeltes ist echt der Horror. Aber mit dem Ding ist´s wie mit den Weibern. "Auch bei geilen Dingern muss man(n) Abstriche machen!" :m


----------



## MrTom (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Schaust du hier
Hab meins auch von dem Verkäufer. Über die Funktion "Preis vorschlagen" gehen sie bei ihm so zwischen 390 und 410€ weg. Schreib ihn doch  einfach mal an.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Elwood (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Sees, wie ich so mit bekommen habe haben sich einige von euch das Challenger Bivvy gegönnt:q, bin nämlich auch gerade auf der suche nach nem grossen 2 Mann Exemplar. Das von Starbaits reizt mich ja schon und ist ja ohne Frage ein Top Teil der Preis schreckt mich allerdings etwas ab! #d

Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin alternativ auf dieses Teil von JRC gestossen

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...inentalBivvy&cName=ZelteSchirmeZubehoer-Zelte

ist halt nicht so gross wie des Starbaits aber für 2 Mann ausreichend, hat jemand zufällig das Bivvy schon mal getestet und kann mir evtl Feedback geben ob die Dinger von JRC was taugen!

MFG


----------



## ECHL Sargent (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

der testfischer  von starbaits kommt aus meiner gegend und ich hab dem sein bivvy gesehen das taugt auf jedenfall was aber zu teuer also von wegen quali musste dir keine sorgen machen


----------



## Aalprofi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Hallo!|wavey:

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps, werde mir dieses Bivvy zulegen.  Bis die Tage!

MfG
Markus
Aalprofi


----------



## Karpfinger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

hallo

frage an die besitzer: muss man den überwurf immer verwenden ??? sprich wie sieht das normale zelt aus ist es mit netzen ausgestattet sodass ich immer den überwurf brauche oder ist das untere zelt ebenfalls durchgehend dicht ??? 

thx rene


----------



## Husaberg_501 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

den Überwurf musst du nicht immer verwenden, benutzt du ihn nicht hast du ein sehr grosses 1 Mann Dom aber auch für 2 würde es für ein Wochenendstripp reichen. Wohnzimmerfeeling bekommst du erst mit dem Overwarp, also dann ist die Größe einmalig, ich würde sagen dann kannst du auch zu dritt drin schlafen. Seh es als zwei-Zelt Version, den vorderen Eingang trennst du dann per Reißverschluss ab, solltest du den Overwarp benutzen wollen.


----------



## MrTom (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*



Karpfinger schrieb:


> muss man den überwurf immer verwenden ???


Nö, musst du nicht, nix Netze oder so#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## Karpfinger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

is ja schon mal was wert danke.
habe aber noch eine frage, dadurch das ich zwischen cocoon und challenger schwanke. hat das challenger im inneren zelt anscheinend keine lüftungsfenster zum lüften oder ??? ausser nach vorne bei der tür. das cocoon hat hinten 2 fenster.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Husaberg_501 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

das ist richtig und leider ein Nachteil des Challenger.
pupst du so viel oder warum musst lüften ? #y


----------



## Karpfinger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Pupse wie ein Weltmeister :vik:. 
Im sommer wenns regnet und die Luft im Zelt steht zb. is nicht gerade angenehm..


----------



## Filz321 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

Gibs das eigentlich auch ohne Überwurf?
dann wäre es für ideal!


Gruß


----------



## MrTom (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*



Filz321 schrieb:


> Gibs das eigentlich auch ohne Überwurf?
> dann wäre es für ideal!
> Gruß


Ich machs mal kurz-Nö, gibts nicht!
mfg Thomas


----------



## Karpfinger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Star Baits Bivy Challenger*

dann sieh dir das barooder von starbaits an !!!


----------

